# Gender Scan tomorrow!! Could this be??



## sunshine523

So I have been going slightly loopy since my scan at 12wks 6d. Our Dr predicted a boy with 90% accuracy. This after the tech said she couldn't tell that it was too early. 
I was playing with the lighting of one of my photos and caught a glimpse of this! Could this be THE nub? Or am I seeing things??? (I placed an Arrow on the pic I am talking about)
Help! I can't wait til Satuday!
I've also added my other photo in case someone who hasn't seen them before wants to check them both out. :)
Thanks Ladies:flower:
 



Attached Files:







resized_edited-2.jpg
File size: 35 KB
Views: 44









20130908_151016.jpg
File size: 38.1 KB
Views: 28


----------



## Wendyk07

Mmm this nub thing isn't easy but if that is the nub I would say its more girly. X


----------



## Wendyk07

Wendyk07 said:


> Mmm this nub thing isn't easy but if that is the nub I would say its more girly. X

Just realised my guess was girl on your other thread so I'm sticking with that. Don't know how the doc could possibly be 90% sure this early anyway. 

Not long to go until you find out. X


----------



## sunshine523

Thanks Wendy. Its hard to see but I wouldn't have even noticed it if I didn't lighten the pic. My scan photos came out so dark even the tech said to edit them some when I got home. When I was looking at it that forked line caught my eye! !
I have 2 girls buy never knew about this when I was preg with them


----------



## Moolia

I think I guessed girl before and now I'm sticking with a girl! :)


----------



## Katt36

Girl xxx


----------



## sunshine523

Are you ladies seeing the fork-like line? Or am I losing it.


----------



## capegirl7

I still think the nub looks girly. But hoping you get your little boy!


----------



## sunshine523

Thanks ladies! Two more days!!! Ahhhh! My 6 yr old daughter and hubby guessed the baby as being another girl. I don't mind either way. Having another girl would be cheaper since we already have everything. :)
Anyone else want to make a guess??


----------



## sunshine523

Any other ladies want to guess? Tomorrow is the big day!!


----------



## Lyndzo

Skull looks boyish to me :)


----------



## Wendyk07

sunshine523 said:


> Any other ladies want to guess? Tomorrow is the big day!!

How did you get on? I dying to know. :)


----------



## sunshine523

Its tomorrow :) 11am EST!


----------



## lucky_star

I guess boy


----------



## capegirl7

Can't wait to hear!


----------



## capegirl7

Waiting for an update. Hope your scan went okay hun


----------



## Lisa_84

Looks like a girly nub to me too - how'd it turn out?!


----------



## TTC..HMandTS

I guess boy


----------



## sunshine523

I'm sorry I haven't updated yet!! I have been in kind of a shock since we found out Saturday. It's a boy!
I think after finding out, it started to set in how everything we own is for a girl and I am totally freaking out. Saturday night we were at a picnic and this lady was telling me how hard boys are compared to girls and how her son didn't sleep, etc, etc. She sent me in to a panic attack. Thanks a lot, lady!!
I feel crazy and over emotional the past few days. damn hormones!


----------



## capegirl7

Aw hun! Glad to hear from you :) CONGRATS ON YOUR BOY!! It will be awesome to have a little son :)


----------



## lucky_star

Aw congrats I feel ya on started over. I have 3 boys and I found out in July we are having a girl!! Put me in panic mode too. But as far as boys being harder. No all babies are different! My oldest boys were the easiest going babies and still are at 5 and 8 and my youngest is a different story he's a ball of fire. Lol so don't let that get to you..


----------



## Tinkerbella4

Agree with above poster! My little not had his moments don't get me wrong but nothing unmanageable and he was definitely more behaved than not. I love every minute with him boys are fab!!! Congratulations xxx


----------



## foxiechick1

Aaw congrats on your boy! And believe me don't listen to that lady, boys are not harder I'm sure! I have two boys and they sleep well and are so loving and cuddly! Now go buy blue! lol enjoy! xx


----------



## Misscalais

Congratulations on a boy. Both my boys have always been good sleepers don't let anyone throw their kids problems on you. 
Boys are AWESOME!


----------



## medic76097

I think Boy. But the nub your seeing isn't nub I think its the top og the left thigh Boy based on the skull though


----------

